
Ask HN: SaaS builder community - InGodsName
Is there any such thing?
======
aregsarkissian
I'd say the laravel/php and Ruby on Rails communities are the closest thing
there is to that. Many of the people involved in those communities run sass
businesses or build sass business tools.

